# Sexing azureus darts



## Angie9010 (Mar 18, 2021)

Hello, I have 4,1 ish year old azureus darts and I cant seem to be able to find the gender of them. Can anyone help? Thanks!








this one above is tomato


----------



## Socratic Monologue (Apr 7, 2018)

Angie9010 said:


> gender


*Sex. Thanks.


----------



## JasonE (Feb 7, 2011)

It's hard to tell from your angles. However Angry looks very thin. Have you seen any aggression toward it, or any signs s/he's being bullied, like not eating with other frogs or hiding? It could just be the angles but s/he looks thin in both pics.

Toe pads all look female but that doesn't mean much. There's no way to make a guess on Alfredo from that angle.


----------



## Angie9010 (Mar 18, 2021)

Yes, angry has always been very shy and usually does not go by the other 3 frogs. Angry has been smaller than the other frogs but I’ve noticed recently that angry is rather thin. Should I put him a other tank alone to gain weight?

as for the angles for the other frogs, I will try to get better angles of them later.


----------



## Angie9010 (Mar 18, 2021)

this is tomato (top)

















this is pesto








































this is Alfredo


----------



## Angie9010 (Mar 18, 2021)

A
And here’s angry


----------



## fishingguy12345 (Apr 7, 2019)

Both Alfredo and angry look quite skinny to me.


----------



## Encyclia (Aug 23, 2013)

I'm with Jason on this one. All female except for Angry, who, if I am understanding the second batch of pics, might be male. I am not as confident as I should be with frogs this age, though. I share the opinion that you have some skinny frogs here. I would pull angry and one of the females out into separate quarantine tanks for a while and see if you can fatten them all up. How big is the tank they are in? What are you feeding and supplementing with? How often? Tincs really do best when there are at most 2 in a tank (unless you have a lot of experience with building tanks for dart frogs and even then it's risky). 

Mark


----------



## Angie9010 (Mar 18, 2021)

The tank is 40 gallons. Feeding Wingless Drosophila Melanogaster Fruit Flies; supplementing with Repashy Calcium Plus and Repashy Vitamin A. Calcium Plus every day and the Vitamin A once a month.


----------



## JasonE (Feb 7, 2011)

Idk. Tomato might be a male too. Either way, what you describe are signs of aggression and Angry needs to go into his own enclosure. 

The other two frogs look too young to sex. I've had azureus I could sex easily at 6-8 months and others that I couldn't identify until 12-14 months. They may be too young to get an accurate sexing of these.


----------



## Socratic Monologue (Apr 7, 2018)

Some random thoughts that may or may not be related to the skinniness issue, and don't have anything really to do with sexing.

I think my tincs -- I only have one pair, that I pulled from a small group I raised up and put randomly together until I figured out a pair; I don't have very extensive experience with the species -- do better on hydei. They seemed to grow and look better than on wingless mels. After separating them, consider trying hydei.

Many of the photos show frogs on what looks to be moss. Best to remove all that moss on the substrate and replace it with copious amounts of leaf litter.

It looks, based on some of the plants in the photos with some sort of rotting going on, like ventilation is inadequate. If it is a fish tank viv, ventilation doesn't occur unless either low vents are drilled in (this is my preference, as it is simple and works pretty well) or ventilation fans are used (too rocket sciency for me). This can and does contribute to general off-health of frogs, which may be part of what is going on with the skinny frogs (though likely too many incompatible frogs in one viv is the main issue).


----------



## Anon123 (Jan 13, 2022)

Socratic Monologue said:


> I think my tincs -- I only have one pair, that I pulled from a small group I raised up and put randomly together until I figured out a pair; I don't have very extensive experience with the species -- do better on hydei. They seemed to grow and look better than on wingless mels. After separating them, consider trying hydei.


Would you say that this is the case with any other species of dart frogs (e.g. Leucs)? From the threads that I've read detailing the difference between the Hydei and Mels, I've never once seen someone talking about fly choice having a direct effect on the frog's physiology. Only how comparatively difficult they are to culture or which better stimulates a feeding response or which is a better escape artist.


----------



## Socratic Monologue (Apr 7, 2018)

Anon123 said:


> Would you say that this is the case with any other species of dart frogs (e.g. Leucs)? From the threads that I've read detailing the difference between the Hydei and Mels, I've never once seen someone talking about fly choice having a direct effect on the frog's physiology


I don't know, as I don't currently keep any other frogs large enough that I have any motivation to offer them hydei. When I kept leucs, they didn't seem to prefer hydei so I didn't offer them much.

Although I'm certain that there are nutritional differences between the two as fed -- different species, different supplement holding capacity, one is wingless -- simply the fact that a frog that for whatever reason may be limited in the number of prey items it is taking each day (e.g. because of the "social" situation in the viv) would take in more calories eating a larger prey item.


----------



## IShouldGetSomeSleep (Sep 23, 2021)

One of my T. pictum males was sort of a "runt" and never reached the size of my other male on melanogaster even after several months... Then I started them all on hydei and BOOM he had a growth spurt and is now just as big!


----------

